# Champions league 16-17 February



## OddsPoster (Jan 19, 2010)

UEFA Champions League 

Book Closes     1 X 2       

16 Feb 19:45 AC Milan v Man Utd 2.50 3.20 2.62   
16 Feb 19:45 Lyon v Real Madrid 3.00 3.20 2.25   
17 Feb 19:45 Bayern Munich v Fiorentina 1.80 3.40 4.20   
17 Feb 19:45 FC Porto v Arsenal 2.62 3.20 2.50 

Odds from Bet365 as of 1.19.2010( may change later)


----------



## free bet (Feb 3, 2010)

Milan and Madrid on a double ticket seems nice...


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont think Miland and Madrid parlay is good, in these matches everything is possible, thre is still a lot of time before the matches, you can catch better odds just before the start of the games.


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 15, 2010)

Lyon v Real Madrid 

Since year 2000, these teams have met 4 times. Lyon has the edge over Real with 2 wins in France and 2 draws in Madrid. Now things are different, Lyon have problems in France, while Real with their super stars selection are definately the favorites to win Champions league. 
Sissoko, Sidni Govu and Francois Clerc are under question for the match. For Real injured are Pepe and Benzema. 
In the last round Lyon won hard against Lance. Real Madrid won 3-0 against Xerez and now they have 4 wins in a row in Spain. 
The statistics are definately in worth of Lyon, but I think Real will win this time.
Prediction: Real Madrid win @2.16 Betfair


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 17, 2010)

FU Real

Bayern Munich v Fiorentina 

Bayern reached this stage after beating Juve in the last match. This match ended the crisis in the team and since then Bayern is playing better. With 13 matches won in a row Van Gaal stopped the critics toward his team. 
Fiorentina on the other side played great football in the fall, while now they are not even near that football, I dont see how they will qualify against in form Bayern. 5 matches in a row without a win...
Prediction: 1


----------



## peleus (Nov 7, 2013)

ANy chance of Milan and Madrid to go on a double ticket some time in the future guys?


----------

